# termometro con display 7 segmentos



## victor_castuera (Ene 10, 2008)

ola a todos a ver si me podeis ayuda con este proyectito 

quiero hacer un termometro que muestre en 2 display de 7 segmentos de andodo comun la temperatura como sensor voy a usar lm335z y como pic el 16f877a con este pic no tendre problemas de pines libres y no quiero multiplexar las salidas de programacion no se demasiado solo he programado en basic con pic simulator ide espero que me podais ayudar 

gracias


----------



## pic-man (Ene 10, 2008)

En x-robotics esta un ejemplo de un termometro digital usando un LM35. No es precisamente lo que buscas ya que ellos usan un display LCD, pero el codigo te puede servir mucho, esta escrito en ensamblador pero leyendolo puedes aprender un poco. En fin, espero que te sirva.


----------



## luis_e (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola, yo hace tiempo intente hacer un termometro con un lm335 pero lo unico que hice fue perder tiempo, jamas logre calibrarlo bien. Te recomiendo que uses un lm35, son mas faciles de usar y si quieres lo puedes conectar derecho a una entrada analogica del pic, aunque las medidas son un poco inestables. Lo unico malo que tiene es que es medio caro.

Si quieres usar un lm35 aqui te dejo un esquema de como conectarlo a un pin del micro, que tiene que ser alguno del puerto A, ya que estos tienen el conversor a/d.

Para realizar la lectura lee el canal a/d al que lo conectaste unas 50 veces y hace un promedio, esto es para que la lectura sea mas estable.

Cuando tenga un poco mas de tiempo te paso un programa.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 14, 2008)

Tienes toda la razon: en mi pais el LM35 sale como en 10 $ usd


----------



## PICMIND (Ene 14, 2008)

bueno hola a todos les digo que este proyecto es bastante sencillo. 

tengo entendido que la diferencia entre el 335 y el lm35 es que uno da los grados en Farenheit (no se si esta bien escrito) y el otro en Celsius lo puedes conectar directemente a una de las entradas analogas de tu PIC, sin embargo para que quede relativamente bien la patica +Vref debe estar conectada a un divisor de tension que le de 2.5 V. Esto hará que el PIC pueda leer directamente los datos del sensor.

una vez que tengas el dato del sensor usas un contador inverso para separar las unidades de las decenas del dato y después las muestras por aparte en los display.

Cualquier duda que tengas la haces publica.

Espero que te sirva. Mucha SUERTE


----------

